# can i add shrimps to my 8 gallon tank



## sureshholker (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,
i have 8 gallon tank approximatly with 2 guppies and 2 neon gouramis (colis laila), i have some crypt plants also in it.
Now i want to add some shrimps in my tank.
Can anybody suggest me whether i can add shrimps in my tank or not.
if yes what kind of variety, if no why cant.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How are the readings in your tank (ammonia/nitrite/nitrate)? You are slightly overstocked and shrimp don't do well with any ammonia/nitrite and high levels of nitrates. Also, how long has your tank been setup and how long have fish been in it? Assuming your Dwarf Gouramis are both male, one will more than likely end up dead. They don't do so well in the same tank and it will be exascerbated by the size of yours.

If you got your stocking down and fixed your compatibility issues I'd say your tank would be fine for shrimp.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

As Ben mentioned, if your parameters are alright then shrimp will be ok. However, I would go with a bigger shrimp like an Amano, and only one at that. The reason is the guppies and gouramis might snack on smaller shrimp like Red Cherries.


----------



## Kelvinlim11 (Nov 5, 2011)

sureshholker said:


> Hi,
> i have 8 gallon tank approximatly with 2 guppies and 2 neon gouramis (colis laila), i have some crypt plants also in it.
> Now i want to add some shrimps in my tank.
> Can anybody suggest me whether i can add shrimps in my tank or not.
> if yes what kind of variety, if no why cant.


Once your tank is fully cycled, you can introduce shrimps. However, with the fishes you have, the shrimps will stress out and drop incolour. Then they will not breed too as they are stress. The only fish that is safe with shrimps are ottos. 

I have a write up on safe fishes with shrimps on my blog.


----------

